# DBSTALK First Look: 2nd Generation DECA



## Stuart Sweet

The new DECA is here!








DECA-2 First Look

The DECA2 is not available from third parties yet. Some installers have reported having them on trucks.

Click through to read the exclusive first look! As always, the latest version of Adobe Reader is recommended.

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## spartanstew

Nice job, Stu.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Nice work as always. 

Mike


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job!


----------



## veryoldschool

While the network and cLink LEDs may have been combined, the old network LED was pointless.


----------



## dave29

Nice, as usual!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Nice First Look.

The new form factor looks good.


----------



## RAD

Nice job as usual.

Does this one run a little cooler the the white one?


----------



## RunnerFL

Looks good Stuart!


----------



## Sixto

I wonder if this one has any future proof stuff in it for MOCA.

Nice form factor.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

RAD said:


> Nice job as usual.
> 
> Does this one run a little cooler the the white one?


Hard to say after a short test. The one it replaced was in a very well ventilated area and stayed cool... so far this one is too.


----------



## fluffybear

Very nice


----------



## hdtvfan0001

In speaking with the Entropic folks at CES back in January, and seeing the prototype version there....they indicated that this version would probably support MOCA v1.1. 

Entropic indicated there was really no significant difference between MOCA 1.0 and 1.1, but still curious if any of the testers confirmed which version is supported in the new units.

The next version of DECA, we were told, would be supporting MOCA 2.0 - not until 2013 most likely based on the reported information at CES. That next version will ramp up the bandwidth/speed support further.

The new units in this form factor appeared to be very well constructed and durable. The smaller size will surely be appreciated by installers.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> In speaking with the Entropic folks at CES back in January, and seeing the prototype version there....they indicated that this version would probably support MOCA v1.1.
> 
> Entropic indicated there was really no significant difference between MOCA 1.0 and 1.1, but still curious if any of the testers confirmed which version is supported in the new units.
> 
> The next version of DECA, we were told, would be supporting MOCA 2.0 - not until 2013 most likely based on the reported information at CES. That next version will ramp up the bandwidth/speed support further.
> 
> The new units in this form factor appeared to be very well constructed and durable. The smaller size will surely be appreciated by installers.


I tend to think DECA is 1.1:

The MoCA 1.0 offers greater than 100 Mpbs MAC rates and 270 Mbps PHY rate. Products with MoCA 1.0 embedded are available from several companies and include set top boxes, routers and gateways, bridges and ONTs. 
The operating frequency is 850-1500, well above the ranges employed by other CE devices and services. This is another benefit of the technology, as it does not interfere with other devices and services already in use.

MoCA 1.1 is an extension to MoCA 1.0 and offers 175 Mpbs MAC rates (PHY rate remains the same), parameterized quality of service (PQoS) for provisioning and bandwidth management of real time data requests for video applications, and *16 node network extension*.


----------



## Groundhog45

Looks good. Thanks for the report.


----------



## NR4P

Nice work Stuart.
Glad to see it finally out there. The first generation was so big it didn't fit behind my HR20. This so much nicer.

Appreciate the info on 1.1 VOS. That was my impression at CES. The rep at the booth said something about 2.0 next year and it was necessary to fully provide multimedia support to the RVU clients. I tried to probe on the exact details of what it can add that RVU can't do today and he couldn't or wouldn't explain further.


----------



## veryoldschool

NR4P said:


> Appreciate the info on 1.1 VOS. That was my impression at CES. The rep at the booth said something about 2.0 next year and it was necessary to fully provide multimedia support to the RVU clients. I tried to probe on the exact details of what it can add that RVU can't do today and he couldn't or wouldn't explain further.


I've heard from someone with a redh, that 2.0 isn't going to be coming for some time [if at all], since 1.1 seems to be enough for the purpose.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

As far as I know, this new DECA is still a 1.1 adapter. It's not the multifrequency, multiprovider universal DECA 2.0 device that was shown at CES (although that one looked a lot like this one.)


----------



## Alebob911

Nice work Stuart!


----------



## veryoldschool

Stuart Sweet said:


> As far as I know, this new DECA is still a 1.1 adapter. It's not the multifrequency, multiprovider universal DECA 2.0 device that was shown at CES (although that one looked a lot like this one.)


From what I've read, 2.0 uses twice the bandwidth. so 525-575 MHz, would become 500-600 MHz, which would still fit with the 475-625 MHz filter/splitter ranges.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart Sweet said:


> As far as I know, this new DECA is still a 1.1 adapter. It's not the multifrequency, multiprovider universal DECA 2.0 device that was shown at CES (although that one looked a lot like this one.)


Thanks Stuart...that's consistent with what they were saying.


veryoldschool said:


> From what I've read, 2.0 uses twice the bandwidth. so 525-575 MHz, would become 500-600 MHz, which would still fit with the 475-625 MHz filter/splitter ranges.


Good info VOS.


----------



## evan_s

RAD said:


> Nice job as usual.
> 
> Does this one run a little cooler the the white one?


You could approach this from the other direction. You can see in the shots the new DECA is rated at 12v @ 1.5 amps which is 18 watts. Anyone have the specs for the older DECA?

Or an installer manual? If the new DECA doesn't need the crazy spliter setup on an HR20, that would be a good indication that it uses less power.


----------



## veryoldschool

evan_s said:


> You could approach this from the other direction. You can see in the shots the new DECA is rated at 12v @ 1.5 amps which is 18 watts. Anyone have the specs for the older DECA?
> 
> Or an installer manual? If the new DECA doesn't need the crazy spliter setup on an HR20, that would be a good indication that it uses less power.


The PI for the white ones is rated @ 18 volts 0.3 amps


----------



## MikeW

The black is much easier to hide in a cabinet than the white brick. Looks good, and nice first look.


----------



## evan_s

veryoldschool said:


> The PI for the white ones is rated @ 18 volts 0.3 amps


That doesn't sound right. That would be 5.4 watts which a third of the power of this one and really not enough power to ever get hot.


----------



## veryoldschool

evan_s said:


> That doesn't sound right. That would be 5.4 watts which a third of the power of this one and really not enough power to ever get hot.


You want me to take a picture of it?

The HR20-100 is the reason for the special configuration as it can't power through the SAT #1 while in SWiM mode.

Quicker than my camera:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA-Power-Supply-(PS18DER0)&sku=874409002374


Power supply required for the DIRECTV Ethernet Over Coax Adapter (DECA)
For indoor use only
Input Power: 100-240V~0.5A 50/60 Hz
Output: 18V 0.3A


----------



## sangs

Just had D* installed in January and my DECA adapter doesn't look like either of these models. It's black and more square than rectangle. Works perfectly fine - although it runs pretty hot - but I was surprised to not find it here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

sangs said:


> Just had D* installed in January and my DECA adapter doesn't look like either of these models. It's black and more square than rectangle. Works perfectly fine - although it runs pretty hot - but I was surprised to not find it here.


I have seen one "transitional" DECA unit (at a booth demo location), which I suspected was nothing more than a black case version of the original, based on its size, features, and form factor. Maybe some day it'll be a "collectors item".


----------



## sangs

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have seen one "transitional" DECA unit (at a booth demo location), which I suspected was nothing more than a black case version of the original, based on its size, features, and form factor. Maybe some day it'll be a "collectors item".


For your viewing pleasure, this is what I have.


----------



## Surveyor40

Stuart, great first look as always. Thank you.


----------



## samrs

sangs said:


> For your viewing pleasure, this is what I have.
> 
> View attachment 28502


Thats a broadband deca/cinema connection kit.

This thread is about the receiver deca.

I think.


----------



## Sixto

Correct, this is the receiver DECA, which can be used as a BroadBand DECA if properly setup (power) but that's not it's intended purpose.

Personally, I hope to never have one of these devices  ... since it would imply that I have an old non-DECA receiver, which I'm trying to replace one-by-one, but nice to see the latest-and-greatest.

My goal is less external stuff, no DECAs, no eSATAs ... less is more.


----------



## sangs

samrs said:


> Thats a broadband deca/cinema connection kit.
> 
> This thread is about the receiver deca.
> 
> I think.


OK, gotcha. Thanks for the clarification. None of this DECA stuff was being used during my previous tour with D* - just that old fashioned ethernet  - so I'm behind on the learning curve a bit.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Nice job on the First Look Stuart!


----------



## Go Beavs

I like the looks of that, much sleeker and more modern looking than the white DECAs.

Nice First Look!


----------



## dpeters11

It looks much better. I'm glad though that there is no functional difference, since those of us with H25s are pretty much locked in.


----------



## Draconis

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have seen one "transitional" DECA unit (at a booth demo location), which I suspected was nothing more than a black case version of the original, based on its size, features, and form factor. Maybe some day it'll be a "collectors item".


I'm still running off a white DECA with power supply for my broadband (my whole-home installation pre-dates the black one). 

Great job on the first look, but what I'm really curious about is the voltage requirements for the new DECA II and if an HR20-100 can use the new one as-is.

Currently installers attach a band-stop filter to Sat-in 1 & the DECA to Sat-in 2, and then take both through a 1-2 splitter to the wall to meet the voltage requirements.


----------



## veryoldschool

Draconis said:


> if an HR20-100 can use the new one as-is.
> 
> Currently installers attach a band-stop filter to Sat-in 1 & the DECA to Sat-in 2, and then take both through a 1-2 splitter to the wall to meet the voltage requirements.


I tried to explain this in post #26


----------



## DavidMi

So its just like the old Deca but just looks different?


----------



## Sixto

With quite possibly a hardware tweak inside for a later MOCA level. (mentioned earlier in the thread).


----------



## Smuuth

Great First Look as usual!


----------



## Button Pusher

Very nice!


----------



## veryoldschool

Sorry, but I removed a couple posts as they had nothing to do with the topic "2nd Gen DECA"


----------



## Draconis

veryoldschool said:


> I tried to explain this in post #26


Gotcha.


----------



## Chuck W

Hmm, I have an HR34 along with DECA install on Monday. Wonder if I'll get these.


----------



## Draconis

Chuck W said:


> Hmm, I have an HR34 along with DECA install on Monday. Wonder if I'll get these.


The HR34 includes an internal DECA, and I do not see DIRECTV spending money they do not need to spend.

So, (unless you have other receivers that need them) I'm guessing no.


----------



## Draconis

Looks like they are now available on Solid Signal. Only $49.99 each (ouch).

DIRECTV DECA II Ethernet to Coax Adapter DECA (DCA2SR0)

On a side note, they are also having a sale on the older units.


----------



## Chuck W

Draconis said:


> The HR34 includes an internal DECA, and I do not see DIRECTV spending money they do not need to spend.
> 
> So, (unless you have other receivers that need them) I'm guessing no.


One of my receivers did need it(HR20-700) but it ended up being an old version.


----------



## Laxguy

Go Beavs said:


> I like the looks of that, much sleeker and more modern looking than the white DECAs.
> 
> Nice First Look!


+1


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Draconis said:


> Looks like they are now available on Solid Signal. Only $49.99 each (ouch).
> 
> DIRECTV DECA II Ethernet to Coax Adapter DECA (DCA2SR0)
> 
> On a side note, they are also having a sale on the older units.


wow that seems a bit steep for theses units, no??? Were the white DECA's ever more then $20? I can't remember them ever being $50....


----------



## jrlt

I just got 2 decas from fedex the other day. I received the white ones, why did I not get the new ones?


----------



## nike5580

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> wow that seems a bit steep for theses units, no??? Were the white DECA's ever more then $20? I can't remember them ever being $50....


I think Solid Signal was selling the white DECA's for $50 a few months ago. They dropped the price to $20 about alittle over a month ago. Looks like the new black ones have popped up on ebay now.


----------

